# some of my latest goings ons



## Chris Geeo (Mar 27, 2018)

Had a local store come to me wanting some simple lather/shave bowls. Here's a few of them

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## DKMD (Mar 27, 2018)

Nice work! Glad to hear you’ve found an outlet for some sales!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 27, 2018)

Great niche market, and you hit it on the head! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 28, 2018)

Great shaving sets. Did you turn the handle for the brush also? Brings back a lot of memories from my youth, including all the nicks from razors like that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris Geeo (Mar 28, 2018)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Great shaving sets. Did you turn the handle for the brush also? Brings back a lot of memories from my youth, including all the nicks from razors like that.



Thanks @FranklinWorkshops! The one in the first picture I did. Even used a recycled drawer pull for the hanger. The other is just an off brand boars hair brush.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 28, 2018)

Simple he says....ha. 
Those look great. I like the detail on them. I have yet to try that....


----------



## Chris Geeo (Mar 29, 2018)

Thanks, @ripjack13 ! Not too difficult really. Their just 4" wide and 3" tall and about 2 - 2.5" deep. Quick and fun little projects that take about 20 min to turn. The sorby spiraling tool makes a fitting pattern on them easy


----------



## Tony (Mar 29, 2018)

Chris Geeo said:


> Thanks, @ripjack13 ! Not too difficult really. Their just 4" wide and 3" tall and about 2 - 2.5" deep. Quick and fun little projects that take about 20 min to turn. The sorby spiraling tool makes a fitting pattern on them easy



Maybe you could do a thread in the Classroom? I have the Sorby but haven't tried it yet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris Geeo (Mar 29, 2018)

Tony said:


> Maybe you could do a thread in the Classroom? I have the Sorby but haven't tried it yet.



Might try that sometime. It's a neat and easy to use tool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 29, 2018)

Nice work Chris! And may you make many more

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

